# Willie in Virginia.



## williemcd (May 18, 2016)

Fairly new.. been smoking basic baby backs and butts for a few years using a std. Weber dome.  Apple, hickory, oak as my seasoning.  Last week I jumped the shark and bought about 80 lbs of butchered hog.  The processor took the belly and didn't cure it but did slice it thick!  I've since ordered Prague #1 to start the curing process once it arrives but all of the articles on smoking bacon start with a whole belly.  Anyone have suggestions on what to do with about 15 lbs. of raw, uncured sliced pork belly?


----------



## gearjammer (May 18, 2016)

Hey Willie, welcome to you.

I can't answer your question, 'cause I'm pretty new to this too.

If someone doesn't find this soon, just jump right out into 

the forums and ask out there.

You'll get answers out there.

Enjoy.

                Ed


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2016)

Hi Willie,

I'm going to move this to the bacon section & I think you will get more responses.

I'll leave your other thread in Roll Call for introductions.

Al


----------



## donr (May 27, 2016)

It should cure the same a unsliced bacon if you follow the thickness rules for your particular method of curing (wet brine or dry brine).

When it comes to smoking, it's going to take up a lot more space & need a lot less time smoking due to the huge increase in surface area.

How thick are you talking?

You may be able to drape it over the racks so it kind of looks like hanging snack sticks/jerky.

You could probably cold smoke it for about 30-60 minutes then vacuum pack it like sliced bacon.  But the length of smoke time is just a guess on my part.


----------



## williemcd (May 28, 2016)

The bacon is sliced about 2 X thicker than store bought.  I plan on draping each slice of rib racks for 2-3 hours.  I guess I'm using a dry brine method!


----------

